# Trading plants at the LFS



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if many of you trade your cuttings for credit at the LFS, but I do it frequently. I'd sell them on here but I am horrible at shipping packages out and don't have paypal set up with my bank account... yet. 

Anywho... I usually take my plants to a store that I used to work at becuase they have an awesome selection. Unfortunately the new manager(reason I left) has a limited knowledge of plants. The other day I took him a bunch of Rotala macaranda 'Green' that was 2 feet tall and had a diameter of 4-5 inches. His response: "WTF is this and how much do I sell it for?" I also have taken him plenty of Glosso and Baby tears, each time I got the same response. If only he knew how popular glosso and BT were. I HATE ignorant store manager and unforutunatly thats what most of them are.

I tried taking plants into the store I currently work at. While writing up the store credit my manager was asking me what I brought. I said "5 bunches of Rotala macaranda 'Narrow leaf,' Nymphoides sp 'Tiwan"" and got "Tyler, if we can't even say it, how are we going to sell it?" 

*sigh* How about getting educated and quick being a "run of the mill" fish keeper? 

Anyone ever run into similar situations at their LFS when getting rid of plants?=


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I NEVER even bother trying anymore. They have no idea about the odd plants we keep. I have taken in NICE crypts, vals, sags, and anubius and got a "none of my customers would ever want any plants in their tanks." or "I have never seen anything like that before." at a few different shops. I tried a few times only to get the same thing. I don't try anymore. If they only knew about plants and proper ecological set-up they could help the hobby SOOOOOoooo much more.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Got my new issue of The Aquatic Gardener today.

There is a photo on the front cover of a shop in Japan with row after row of neat little tanks with 100s of healthy looking plants inside.

Might happen here in the States, in about 20 years maybe. Sigh.


----------

